

Diaspora? - min5k

Any news re Diaspora? After so much hype, it's like they dropped off the face of the earth.
======
dkersten
Probably haven't come back from their $200K holiday yet. Or they spent their
15K rentacoder budget and are trying to figure out how they can pay someone to
write it for them without dipping too deeply into their hooker and coke money.

In all seriousness though, didn't they plan to have a working version by the
end of this month? I wonder will they manage...

------
forwardslash
I was a kickstarter backer for Diaspora and I haven't heard a peep from them
since they asked for shipping info for the backer rewards, and even their
twitter feed was last updated on the 18th.

Also, joindiaspora.com doesn't seem to be up at the moment. I really hope that
they're just incredibly busy.

------
keyle
"that means they are busy".

